# [Feedback Needed!] Developing New Technology for Monitoring Tanks



## TritonJeff (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!

My name is Kevin and I represent a team of entrepreneurs and engineers from SFU currently developing an app-enabled fish tank monitoring device called the Triton Monitor. I am posting here on BC Aquaria to see if anyone here would be interested in speaking with our team about how the Triton Monitor can be used solve the various problems you have as aquarists. 

Because of your experience in fish keeping, we feel that you are a the perfect people to connect with and get feedback from regarding the potential applications of our device. 

If you are interested in having a short 10-15 minute chat to share with us your experiences in fish-keeping as well as to help us learn about how we can best solve the problems you face, please comment on this post and we will get in touch with you! 

The Triton Systems team greatly appreciates your time and help. We look forward to hearing back from you! 

Best, 
Kevin


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

very interesting, would you give us a little bit more idea what type of limitations of this monitoring?
For example, is this monitoring system only able to do pure "monitoring" such as temperature or could it also support automation such as making adjustment when reading is below the required status?
What is the general goal of trying to develop this technology?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I'd be willing. Anything to help advance the hobby, I'm all for


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

IMO the top 3 to monitor Would be Temp, calcium, alkalinity. And mind as well throw in PH since most do. 
Phosphates or nitrates wouldn't hurt either for full features. 

Would it be sensor/probe bases or use disposable slides?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would have time later next week to discuss some ideas with you. 

I have been keeping fish (fresh & salt) since the mid 70s and have a MSc in Aquacultural Engineering. 

Unfortunately, work is busy for the next several days but let me know what time works best for you and your group to meet up, if you're interested, and I'll try to make some time to talk and show you my tanks if you want.

Anthony


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Kevin,
Will your device have terminals to connect various devices uses in our tanks
PH 
PPM 
Temp
Salinity
Hardness
Temp

Control : Food
: Light
: Drain : fill : Backwash : auto fill/maintain preset level/conditions
: Air : CO2 : 
: Dosing/metering of additives/chemicals

Data logging/record keeping and alerts if certain conditions exist.

I'm a millwright electrician/multi trades<G> who made industrial machinery you are welcome to contact me.


----------



## TritonJeff (Jul 29, 2015)

aQ.LED said:


> very interesting, would you give us a little bit more idea what type of limitations of this monitoring?
> For example, is this monitoring system only able to do pure "monitoring" such as temperature or could it also support automation such as making adjustment when reading is below the required status?
> What is the general goal of trying to develop this technology?


Currently we are focusing on developing a monitoring device that will be cable of measuring water parameters, such as pH, nitrite, ammonia, temperature and so on, either on continues or pre-scheduled basis.

As for making adjustments based on the test results, it is something we would like to do in the future. Currently we want to focus on making the monitoring accurate before focusing on new features.

An idea is to provide an alternative to the manual chemical tests that has higher accuracy, provides timely notifications, and convenient to use.


----------



## TritonJeff (Jul 29, 2015)

shift said:


> Would it be sensor/probe bases or use disposable slides?


We are currently using probes/sensors for ph, temp and water level, and planning on liquid chemical testing for tests that need it. The components of this will be disposable chemical vials and not slides. The device is expected to mounted outside of the tank so testing chemicals can never get into the tank.



mikebike said:


> Will your device have terminals to connect various devices uses in our tanks
> PH, PPM, Temp, Salinity, Hardness, Temp


The device will include the sensors themselves.



mikebike said:


> Control : Food
> : Light
> : Drain : fill : Backwash : auto fill/maintain preset level/conditions
> : Air : CO2 :
> ...


The initial focus is on sensing, monitoring and data logging as well as remote alerts. There are plans to expand the device to support control modules in the future.


----------



## seed (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you guys aware of MindStream Aquarium Monitor?

If you guys are going to differentiate from them, I think it'd be a good idea to be sure to ask members here what they might not like about Mindstream's and what more could be desired (and not so directly).

Hope you guys won't have to pivot. I'm a bit busy until mid August, but would be happy to help out then.

Good luck.


----------

